# Any Turtle Lovers Around Here



## Outback (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a bit o turtle love back to all the cat lovers.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 15, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTvhWVTwRnM"]Sure, they were great![/ame]


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2012)

Is that legal?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> Is that legal?


----------



## Outback (Feb 15, 2012)

Valerie said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Is that legal?



A Spanish Graeca.  Nice.  Careful, he bites.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2012)

Even if it is legal, is it wise?


----------



## Outback (Feb 15, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> Is that legal?





percysunshine said:


> Even if it is legal, is it wise?



Turtles as pets?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Dabs (Feb 15, 2012)

Outback said:


> Here's a bit o turtle love back to all the cat lovers.



He looks like an oldster!
I saw one like him at the Knoxville zoo some years back.......


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 15, 2012)

Remember those half-dollar sized turtles you could buy at the variety stores?

I had one for a pet.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 15, 2012)

Outback said:


> Here's a bit o turtle love back to all the cat lovers.







they have an exhibit of them at the san deigo zoo...

mating season was ...... fascinating...and slow!!! 

And the sound they make.....


----------



## syrenn (Feb 15, 2012)

Outback said:


> Here's a bit o turtle love back to all the cat lovers.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx4lurZ6mjk&feature=related]sea turtle hatchlings on their epic journey to the sea - YouTube[/ame]



On my bucket list is watching sea turtles hatch and run for the ocean!


----------



## del (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Dabs (Feb 15, 2012)

del said:


>



Ah hayl....this is cool shit....well....a bit creepy too, but kinda creative with the foods there


----------



## del (Feb 15, 2012)

they taste great, and they have the additional benefit of containing absolutely no nutritional value


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 15, 2012)

del said:


> they taste great, and they have the additional benefit of containing absolutely no nutritional value



How do you get the bacon to look so full?  What is between the dogs and bacon to make them flat?


----------



## del (Feb 15, 2012)

burger and cheese


----------



## syrenn (Feb 15, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > they taste great, and they have the additional benefit of containing absolutely no nutritional value
> ...




Its a bacon wrapped hamburger patty.


----------



## del (Feb 15, 2012)

Bacon Turtle Burgers


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 15, 2012)

del said:


> burger and cheese



Good Lord.  Do people die from coronary disease right there at the picnic table?


----------



## Outback (Feb 15, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a bit o turtle love back to all the cat lovers.
> ...



Quit watching and listening to them when they're in the throes huh? 



del said:


>



Turtle soup's a lot better than weenies.


----------



## del (Feb 15, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > burger and cheese
> ...



yeah, but they're smiling when they go


----------



## Outback (Feb 15, 2012)

Valerie said:


>



That's no pet.  That's a two day long party barbie.


----------



## Dabs (Feb 16, 2012)

Outback said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Fuck...you mean you eat those things??


----------



## Outback (Feb 16, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Nope, just joking around.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 16, 2012)

Outback said:


>


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 16, 2012)

Turtle lover?

Naah I tried em once but did not care much for the taste.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 16, 2012)

There's actually a turtle guy show on Animal Planet... 









Turtleman...Live Action!


----------



## Outback (Feb 16, 2012)

Valerie said:


> There's actually a turtle guy show on Animal Planet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turtleman!   






He took over the job when this guy killed the crew.


----------



## Vel (Feb 16, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Did you know that in Tennessee, you can keep turtles to eat, but it's illegal to keep them as pets?


----------



## Outback (Feb 16, 2012)

Vel said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Outback said:
> ...



Well, that's no good.


----------



## Outback (Apr 15, 2012)

She was one hottie.


----------

